# Craftsman 3.8hp snowblower backfire



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

I have craftsman 3.8hp snowblower that seems to backfire intermittently when idling. Does anyone have a cure for this?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

most likely the carb is set to rich, 
where is your location? if it is now warm (above 55 degrees) wait until it gets colder, colder air needs more fuel to run correctly.

what does the spark plug look like?


----------



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

The temp now is 35-40 and the plug is carbonated, with the ends of the electrode/anode tan looking.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

that tells me you have an air leak, check that the carb screws are tight,
the primer bulb may have a crack, if the primer is the remote type the hose from the primer to the carb may be cracked, mine did that last year...


----------



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

Did a prelim. check of bulb & hose, seems o.k. I have to rmv the eng. cover to tightened the carb. nuts. Check back next with me on monday I should have more results. Thanking you in advance CHUCK...


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

While it is running spray carb or brake parts cleaner along the mating surfaces, if the engine tempo changes you have found your leak, if there is one. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## oscarpro (Sep 23, 2008)

I'll do that, thanks


----------



## Factory Works (Oct 26, 2008)

Take the Carb ideler out 4 turns and back in 2.5 turn on a Snow blower if it still back fires make .5 turn adjustments..


----------

